# Perfect 10's are a pain in the ass!



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Most perfect 10 women that I know are demanding, controlling, possessive, and think that they are God's gift to the world. I'd never hook up with a perfect 10. Thoughts?


----------



## Drewbie (Apr 28, 2010)

Perfect 10's exist? :shocked:

I don't really want one....


----------



## Blueguardian (Aug 22, 2009)

I don't really do the whole scoring thing... but I do know what you are talking about I think. I would say its not just woman, but men as well. They think they are super great, people all around them likely say they are too. Since they have plenty of choices for relationships (of any kind) they can afford to be choosy. It is probably a standards thing to a large extent. I would assume they are looking for an equal, or even greater? 

I wouldn't say I would never get together with a "perfect 10 woman." However, it would only be if she accepted me for me, and not scrutinize me to the point of me feeling sub-human or generally below them. I am not into the master/slave thing.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Blueguardian said:


> I don't really do the whole scoring thing... but I do know what you are talking about I think. I would say its not just woman, but men as well. They think they are super great, people all around them likely say they are too. Since they have plenty of choices for relationships (of any kind) they can afford to be choosy. It is probably a standards thing to a large extent. I would assume they are looking for an equal, or even greater?
> 
> I wouldn't say I would never get together with a "perfect 10." However, it would only be if they accepted me for me, and not scrutinize me to the point of me feeling sub-human or generally below them. I am not into the master/slave thing.


By perfect 10's I meant both men and women. Men are just as bad


----------



## SlowPoke68 (Apr 26, 2010)

A perfect 10 who knows she's a perfect 10 isn't a perfect 10.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

NatetheGreat said:


> Most perfect 10 women that I know are demanding, controlling, possessive, and think that they are God's gift to the world. I'd never hook up with a perfect 10. Thoughts?


Trust me, I know exactly what you mean. My sister (well technically half-sister but that's another topic all together) is one of those persons or at least perceives herself as that, and she is one of the most self aggrandizing persons in existence. I feel bad for the guys she talks to; another insufferable type of creature, and I find it hilarious how they bend themselves to her beck and call. But sooner or later they all turn 30, and then calls thin out and then they realize all of this time spent on keeping up appearances with others didn't do much for them and in turn feel its too late to do anything about it.

Its quite funny.


----------



## Fanille (Sep 3, 2009)

If you think there's something wrong with them then they're not perfect. :tongue:


----------



## Nasmoe (Nov 11, 2009)

I don't know one.


----------



## mrscientist (Jul 4, 2010)

There isnt a perfect 10.


----------



## Quintup (Jul 20, 2010)

NatetheGreat said:


> Most perfect 10 women that I know are demanding, controlling, possessive, and think that they are God's gift to the world. I'd never hook up with a perfect 10. Thoughts?


None of that matters under the covers.


----------



## SlowPoke68 (Apr 26, 2010)

Quintup said:


> None of that matters under the covers.


Exactly.

Yes, because those actually sound like somewhat fairly interesting behaviors. Under the covers is where the "perfect 10" files her nails and updates Facebook status while you're doing her. Occasionally she'll ask if you're done yet.


----------



## RobinsonCrusoe (Nov 25, 2009)

NatetheGreat said:


> Most perfect 10 women that I know are demanding, controlling, possessive, and think that they are God's gift to the world. I'd never hook up with a perfect 10. Thoughts?


There are perfect 10s who are the most wonderful people on Earth.
Just as there are less attractive women who have shit personalities. 

not to pick on you nate, but most guys i know who spout this kind of garbage have personality issues that prevent them from getting with the most beautiful women. so they go around telling people "well i don't want the most attractive women anyway!" to make themselves feel better.

in my experience, the perfect 10s i've come across were funny, confident, exciting, adventurous, and friendly, having received nothing but positive feedback their entire lives. it was actually the less attractive women I know who turned out to be controlling/insecure/clingy/bitches.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

RobinsonCrusoe said:


> There are perfect 10s who are the most wonderful people on Earth.
> Just as there are less attractive women who have shit personalities.
> 
> not to pick on you nate, but most guys i know who spout this kind of garbage have personality issues that prevent them from getting with the most beautiful women. so they go around telling people "well i don't want the most attractive women anyway!" to make themselves feel better.
> ...


You must of met some good ones then. I meet very few of the good ones.


----------



## amanda32 (Jul 23, 2009)

The more beautiful, the more confidence she may have; thus the less she may be willing to put up with from a man.

Is the problem really that _she's_ so controlling -- or that _you_ can't control _her_?


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

I wouldn't date someone simple and shallow enough to try rate something as complex as a human being, on a scale of 1 -10 anyway. Different species, entirely. Maybe I would come off as a snobby bitch to them for this reason. Maybe the issue is rating people this way in the first place - or rather the "thought" behind it.

Buckle down and get ready to spend many lonely decades masturbating to photographs of women who you'll never have. Even if you do somehow shed your shallow bullshit, there's still layers upon layers to work on, underneath that initial warning sign - and not enough "perfect 10s" who are willing to put up with your shit. Don't have to.

The real issue is in playing the game anyway. Beauty standards are cultural, and ours are very much tied into commodity fetishism because of economics. Basically it helps the economy when people are obsessed with doing anything they can/spending anything they can to attain the ultimate commodity, which is a mate of conventional attractiveness as defined by our culture, and fed to us by media. The type of person who is chasing "perfect 10" tail, is probably conscious of his desire all the time, and most of his resource will go toward being the sort of person to attract that. 

If you can't see how terribly plastic and empty it is after reading that, then I can't help.

Here is an alternative: Be a person of substance, and find someone who has something in common with you - have an actual connection. 

Or keep masturbating to airbrushed photos and feel disappointed with every woman who you can _actually _attain, as you obsess over becoming more wealthy, and getting down the perfect asshole swagger; all so you can attract a high-maintenance trophy fuck.


----------



## timeless (Mar 20, 2010)

> The real issue is in playing the game anyway. Beauty standards are cultural, and ours are very much tied into commodity fetishism because of economics. Basically it helps the economy when people are obsessed with doing anything they can/spending anything they can to attain the ultimate commodity, which is a mate of conventional attractiveness as defined by our culture, and fed to us by media. The type of person who is chasing "perfect 10" tail, is probably conscious of his desire all the time, and most of his resource will go toward being the sort of person to attract that.


Corporations make billions on duping people like this every year. I have no idea why someone would want to play into this.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

A lot of beautiful people think that they are god's gift to the world. However, they tend to be narcissistic asswipes and believe that their looks alone grant them superiority to other people. Lookism is just as bad as racism or sexism or radicalism. I don't go higher than 8 for anything simply because they'll turn me away for just being a subpar man. I deal with such people from the other side of a rifle. I love paintballing them, then they don't have their looks and people desert them because they look ugly. Vengeance at its best.


----------



## Who (Jan 2, 2010)

I agree with pretty much everyone here that I don't do the whole "scoring" thing. I either like someone or I don't. Even if I _did_ do that 1-10 thing, the personality would still play a role so I wouldn't call someone with a bad personality a 10, no matter how good looking they are.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

timeless said:


> Corporations make billions on duping people like this every year. I have no idea why someone would want to play into this.


They don't question it. 

And I'm also not saying that looks ever being a factor, makes someone a shallow fuck. I'm saying that the unhealthy, fake ideals portrayed in the media are a bad idea. The standard in our culture has become less and less natural looking, to the point that someone who doesn't pay attention to it enough to get sucked into it, sees it as something very strange. The idea of physical perfection becomes distorted in the media, edited to be less natural, then sold back to people as some kind of inherent truth about attractiveness - and its a lie. 

People believing in it causes two problems: they will desperately try to -be- it (which is chasing a carrot on a stick), and try to -attain- it, which is also chasing a carrot on a stick.. and it causes a perpetual cycle, where the entire idea is reaffirmed by the act, and the act is reaffirmed by the idea. "I need to have someone who looks that way, so that I can be ideal, to seek someone ideal, to be someone ideal.." Its pure madness. Its a quantity culture, not a quality culture. The bar is raised on what it means to be attractive, and today's ten, is next decades five. Or your trophy fuck's looks might fade, and then they aren't a ten anymore.

If you are building who -you- are, outside of this whole meaningless spectacle, then you are looking for quality - very individualistic qualities that you find please you. Instead, I see the 'you' _become _the sort of person that accepts the fleeting, popular trends, when these things shouldn't be trends to be bought into at all. They should be meaningful. They should be individualistic.

My television sits there, off. And I don't read magazines or pay attention to popular culture otherwise. When I actually do take a look at these things, I am always amazed at what people are calling attractive these days. My eyes immediately start picking out what looks abnormal. 

I think that natural attractions are formed through out a persons life, influenced by their positive and negative experiences with people, in part - sort of an instinctual and subconscious thing, designed to protect us from threats, and guide us toward a more positive bonding experience.


----------



## Schadenfreude (Jul 20, 2010)

I haven't seen one.


----------



## Guiltyuntilproven (Jul 16, 2010)

NatetheGreat said:


> Most perfect 10 women that I know are demanding, controlling, possessive, and think that they are God's gift to the world. I'd never hook up with a perfect 10. Thoughts?


It's not just the women, "perfect 10" men can be some of the biggest assholes! Personally I wish they would just pair up and leave the rest of us "plain janes" to enjoy ourselves. Nothing crowds people out like a huge ego...
I have to say though. The only person worse than a "perfect 10"? The ugly guy with the big mouth who thinks that HE, (somehow), is the hottest thing walking. Makes me want to slap.:shocked:


----------



## Quintup (Jul 20, 2010)

ceh said:


> I hit up dime bitches all the time; the key is to make sure they know that you know you're better than them and that you're ALLOWING them to be with you.
> 
> Don't know what half of you are talking about with the "they're mean, they're bitchy" shit. Gotta plow past that bitch shield and run solid game.


This is exactly what I'm saying, albeit in douchy chongo-language rather than my refined Yale English.

You (OP) said you'd never hook up with a perfect ten. Think about that for a moment. A person comes up to you, a person who is so absolutely gorgeous, you cannot think of a single improvement that could be made on their physique, and you are certain you'll never see anyone more attractive. They say they want to take you home and do everything for you.

You'd say 'no' because of their personality? I'm not looking to marry this hypothetical woman. I'm not even looking to take her anywhere or treat her nice. If that was the plan, then, well, I'd start caring about how good a person she is.


----------



## SlowPoke68 (Apr 26, 2010)

Quintup said:


> You (OP) said you'd never hook up with a perfect ten. Think about that for a moment. A person comes up to you, a person who is so absolutely gorgeous, you cannot think of a single improvement that could be made on their physique, and you are certain you'll never see anyone more attractive. They say they want to take you home and do everything for you.


He would either melt at the thought and run away or take her up on it initially only to find that he had a case of the "I'm-not-worthys" and lose his hard sometime halfway through the encounter.

Just like most guys would.

Gotta be careful what one wishes for.

:wink:


----------



## Coccinellidae (Mar 16, 2010)

Well.. they aren't perfect 10's when they're pain in the ass - as you say: demanding, controlling, possessive and top of the world. :wink:


----------



## Quintup (Jul 20, 2010)

SlowPoke68 said:


> He would either melt at the thought and run away or take her up on it initially only to find that he had a case of the "I'm-not-worthys" and lose his hard sometime halfway through the encounter.
> 
> Just like most guys would.
> 
> ...


Then confidence is the key, is it not?


----------



## amanda32 (Jul 23, 2009)

So...basically you guys are salivating over "banging" the 10 girl and not caring about her personality and then you're baffled why she might be bitchy to guys. Heh.

DO YOU HAVE A BRAIN???????????


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

amanda32 said:


> So...basically you guys are salivating over "banging" the 10 girl and not caring about her personality and then you're baffled why she might be bitchy to guys. Heh.
> 
> DO YOU HAVE A BRAIN???????????


These are the more stereotypical men, so no they do not have a brain.

Personally, I think if a woman was to be "rated" a "10", at least five of those points need to come from her personality.


----------



## SlowPoke68 (Apr 26, 2010)

Quintup said:


> Then confidence is the key, is it not?


Confidence to complete the 3-5 minutes of banging? If that's all you're after, I guess.

But then I've known too many beautiful girls who were totally fucked in the head. Ones who were only one missed dose of Xanax or Seroquel away from cutting a guy's dick off in the middle of the night because she suddenly remembers something her uncle used to do to her.

And I'm not joking. 

So I have to wonder what overwhelming confidence would really buy in all of these cases.


----------



## RobinsonCrusoe (Nov 25, 2009)

skycloud86 said:


> These are the more stereotypical men, so no they do not have a brain.
> 
> Personally, I think if a woman was to be "rated" a "10", at least five of those points need to come from her personality.


um...by your scale, a girl can rate a 5 in physical looks (and look like Nanny McPhee) and have a stellar personality (5) to equal a 10, but we all know you would run screaming and crying the other way if you came across this "perfect 10".

also skycloud you seem to harbor a lot of anti-man sentiments even though you're a (self-hating?) member of the tribe. is it too much to just accept that guys are silly and stupid and vapid and say dumb shit to mask their insecurities and move on? self-righteousness is so over-rated, man.


----------



## nallyha (Apr 23, 2010)

mrscientist said:


> There isnt a perfect 10.


Then i guess i don't exist. And yes i am sometimes too demanding.


----------



## nallyha (Apr 23, 2010)

SlowPoke68 said:


> A perfect 10 who knows she's a perfect 10 isn't a perfect 10.


lol!:laughing:


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

RobinsonCrusoe said:


> um...by your scale, a girl can rate a 5 in physical looks (and look like Nanny McPhee) and have a stellar personality (5) to equal a 10, but we all know you would run screaming and crying the other way if you came across this "perfect 10".


I was trying to say that personality is as important as looks.



> also skycloud you seem to harbor a lot of anti-man sentiments even though you're a (self-hating?) member of the tribe. is it too much to just accept that guys are silly and stupid and vapid and say dumb shit to mask their insecurities and move on? self-righteousness is so over-rated, man.


Anti-man sentiments? I don't think I do - maybe towards stereotypical men, but not towards most men. I'm not self-hating, by the way, and I accept that men can be silly, stupid and vapid. I just don't generalise.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

RobinsonCrusoe said:


> but we all know you would run screaming and crying the other way if you came across this "perfect 10".


Why would you make this assumption about a person who you don't even know?



RobinsonCrusoe said:


> you're a (self-hating?) member of the tribe.


What tribe? Oh, yeah.. all men are alike:



RobinsonCrusoe said:


> is it too much to just accept that guys are silly and stupid and vapid and say dumb shit to mask their insecurities and move on?


This is a bullshit generalization. Not nearly all people fit into these stereotypes. If you want to say "many" or at times, "most" it looks less retarded than to just say derp - this is how "guys" are!



RobinsonCrusoe said:


> self-righteousness is so over-rated, man.


And so is generalizing in order to try to make it seem like everyone is down on _your level_.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

timeless said:


> Corporations make billions on duping people like this every year. I have no idea why someone would want to play into this.


I think it's more about the fact that the majority of the western world has very little to no insight as to who they actually are. With the majority being a blank slate, they'll most likely find and follow an archetype that's presented to them.

I mean God forbid anyone suffers any frustration over trying to decipher the tangled wires that composes one's psyche.



Promethea said:


> People believing in it causes two problems: they will desperately try to -be- it (which is chasing a carrot on a stick), and try to -attain- it, which is also chasing a carrot on a stick.. and it causes a perpetual cycle, where the entire idea is reaffirmed by the act, and the act is reaffirmed by the idea. "I need to have someone who looks that way, so that I can be ideal, to seek someone ideal, to be someone ideal.." Its pure madness. Its a quantity culture, not a quality culture. The bar is raised on what it means to be attractive, and today's ten, is next decades five. Or your trophy fuck's looks might fade, and then they aren't a ten anymore.
> 
> If you are building who -you- are, outside of this whole meaningless spectacle, then you are looking for quality - very individualistic qualities that you find please you. Instead, I see the 'you' _become _the sort of person that accepts the fleeting, popular trends, when these things shouldn't be trends to be bought into at all. They should be meaningful. They should be individualistic.


When I say someone is a "ten," I mean that this individual has exhausted every cent to their name, every ounce of energy, and every last strand of their being to mutate themselves into what they see on magazine racks and on tv. 

A "ten" is a sad husk of a person in my opinion.


----------



## Quintup (Jul 20, 2010)

amanda32 said:


> So...basically you guys are salivating over "banging" the 10 girl and not caring about her personality and then you're baffled why she might be bitchy to guys. Heh.
> 
> DO YOU HAVE A BRAIN???????????


I do, and it works very well, thanks. I also have other body parts that require attention, you see, and I use my brain make that happen. I don't salivate, by the way. Except when I sleep. It's pretty much constant when I sleep.

See, I thought this thread was (as per the original post) about hooking up with perfect tens, and the pros and cons thereof, and I say there are no cons. We didn't say anything about a relationship or even a friendship. That's a completely different thread, so please don't go all Amazon on me.



android654 said:


> I think it's more about the fact that the majority of the western world has very little to no insight as to who they actually are. With the majority being a blank slate, they'll most likely find and follow an archetype that's presented to them.
> 
> I mean God forbid anyone suffers any frustration over trying to decipher the tangled wires that composes one's psyche.
> 
> ...


That's ridiculous. Surely you have a perfect ten of your own - I know what I would consider a perfect ten is not what others might. "Perfect" is a matter of perspective, not a societal standard.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

Quintup said:


> See, I thought this thread was (as per the original post) about hooking up with perfect tens, and the pros and cons thereof, and I say there are no cons. We didn't say anything about a relationship or even a friendship. That's a completely different thread, so please don't go all Amazon on me.
> 
> 
> That's ridiculous. Surely you have a perfect ten of your own - I know what I would consider a perfect ten is not what others might. "Perfect" is a matter of perspective, not a societal standard.


I'm going to have to go ahead and say no. I don't have an idea of what "my ten" would be or look like. I like too many things about women and hate about the same amount, as with men. People should be taken on a case by case situation, and not sought after by a series of qualities. 

I personally can't fathom people who actively search for other people, rather than coming across people then deciphering whether or not they choose to align themselves with those people.

Then again, I don't fit the archetype many guys seem to have about hunting for women. I've got more shit going on.


----------



## Quintup (Jul 20, 2010)

android654 said:


> I'm going to have to go ahead and say no. I don't have an idea of what "my ten" would be or look like. I like too many things about women and hate about the same amount, as with men. People should be taken on a case by case situation, and not sought after by a series of qualities.
> 
> I personally can't fathom people who actively search for other people, rather than coming across people then deciphering whether or not they choose to align themselves with those people.
> 
> Then again, I don't fit the archetype many guys seem to have about hunting for women. I've got more shit going on.


I don't hunt, believe me. What I do is more like... opportunism. Anyway, don't get me wrong. I have no idea _what _my perfect ten would look like. I have a feeling that if I saw her, I'd know. Until, of course, I see someone even more attractive. Tastes are constantly shifting.


----------



## TheCountess (Jun 24, 2010)

I think the problem here is what we are defining "perfect 10" as. Is it the men/woman who are on the covers of magazines in the drug stores? All breasts, blond hair / ripping abs, ken doll smile? Or are we talking what we ourselves consider as a perfect 10?

The magazine perfect 10's I would agree, tend to be on the bitchy/arrogant side. They fit society's general understanding of perfect beauty and they usually know it and flaunt it to the best of their ability. They want their ego boosted a lot. Now not ALL of them are like this obviously, but in my own experience it seems to be the case.

Now, if we are talking my perfect 10 - the one who tops my physically attractive and mentally attractive scale - oooo would I be pouncing at that once I got the nerve to talk to them!


----------



## Quintup (Jul 20, 2010)

TheCountess said:


> I think the problem here is what we are defining "perfect 10" as. Is it the men/woman who are on the covers of magazines in the drug stores? All breasts, blond hair / ripping abs, ken doll smile? Or are we talking what we ourselves consider as a perfect 10?
> 
> The magazine perfect 10's I would agree, tend to be on the bitchy/arrogant side. They fit society's general understanding of perfect beauty and they usually know it and flaunt it to the best of their ability. They want their ego boosted a lot. Now not ALL of them are like this obviously, but in my own experience it seems to be the case.
> 
> Now, if we are talking my perfect 10 - the one who tops my physically attractive and mentally attractive scale - oooo would I be pouncing at that once I got the nerve to talk to them!


This is exactly what I'm saying. Perfection is not a universal standard.


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

I prefer little imperfections that make him special to me.
Is there such a thing as a perfect 10? and are we talking physically or all encompassing?


----------



## Quintup (Jul 20, 2010)

I was assuming physically but it's up to you.


----------



## desperado44 (Jul 4, 2010)

You do realize that the concept of a perfect 10 is relative?

The fact that they are a pain in the ass immediately disqualifies her from being 'perfect'

What I would consider a girl perfect for me, you may consider 'average'....

Its all relative....


----------



## Silver Phoenix (Jun 8, 2010)

Honestly, if a perfect ten happens to be a bitch then she's not a perfect ten...a perfect ten is someone who is perfect all around including personality.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

NatetheGreat said:


> Most perfect 10 women that I know are demanding, controlling, possessive, and think that they are God's gift to the world. I'd never hook up with a perfect 10. Thoughts?





Quintup said:


> None of that matters under the covers.





Quintup said:


> This is exactly what I'm saying. Perfection is not a universal standard.


Looks like you were pretty much on board with the whole idea about -the- perfect ten, then you later say there's no general standard. Well, if there isn't some general standard that we are going by, how are we to correlate: "being a pain in the ass" to == "?" (each individual's idea of perfection).

Its obvious to me that the initial intent was to use the cultural standard (and the term "perfect 10" itself conjures that superficial image), but now you are saying that the idea of perfection varies from individual to individual. And I certainly agree with that in -many- cases, but its not what I would have thought your idea on the whole thing would be after that first comment you made in the thread about a bad attitude not mattering under the covers.


----------



## RobinsonCrusoe (Nov 25, 2009)

This thread could just as easily have been called: Girls who are not Perfect 10's are needy, insecure, fake-nice, manipulative, angry at the world, old maids.

different bone to pick, but no less pathetic.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

RobinsonCrusoe said:


> This thread could just as easily have been called: Girls who are not Perfect 10's are needy, insecure, fake-nice, manipulative, angry at the world, old maids.
> 
> different bone to pick, but no less pathetic.


Well then, it looks like perhaps you have realized how stupid the generalizations are.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

RobinsonCrusoe said:


> This thread could just as easily have been called: Girls who are not Perfect 10's are needy, insecure, fake-nice, manipulative, angry at the world, old maids.
> 
> different bone to pick, but no less pathetic.



That's fucking ridiculous. The op inferred "perfect 10's" as a type of person who is so obsessed with their looks that they walk around with a presence of undeserved ____. 

Wouldn't that archetype of a person be needy, insecure, fake-nice, manipulative, and angry at the world?

I know that if I was the type of person that every guy ogled and didn't give two shits about who I was I'd either become massively insecure about myself or I wouldn't be a person and just be this monstrous entity that survived merely on my physical appearance and truly believe it to be an accomplishment.


----------



## Alvarez (Jul 15, 2010)

mrscientist said:


> There isnt a perfect 10.


Olivia Wilde begs to disagree.


----------



## Quintup (Jul 20, 2010)

Promethea said:


> Looks like you were pretty much on board with the whole idea about -the- perfect ten, then you later say there's no general standard. Well, if there isn't some general standard that we are going by, how are we to correlate: "being a pain in the ass" to == "?" (each individual's idea of perfection).
> 
> Its obvious to me that the initial intent was to use the cultural standard (and the term "perfect 10" itself conjures that superficial image), but now you are saying that the idea of perfection varies from individual to individual. And I certainly agree with that in -many- cases, but its not what I would have thought your idea on the whole thing would be after that first comment you made in the thread about a bad attitude not mattering under the covers.


You're reading too much into my words. What I meant with my first comments was that if I found a woman physically flawless, I wouldn't allow any personal imperfections to be an obstacle in my carnal pursuit of her.


----------



## Rogue Eagle (Oct 14, 2009)

Perfect 10 people who act like perfect 10 people make me pray that an apocalyptic meltdown would happen so they'd have to fend for themselves a bit more instead of using everyone else.


----------



## RobinsonCrusoe (Nov 25, 2009)

Rogue Eagle said:


> Perfect 10 people who act like perfect 10 people make me pray that an apocalyptic meltdown would happen so they'd have to fend for themselves a bit more instead of using everyone else.


although some would say that this, in itself, is a highly useful survival skill. at the end of the day, it's all about survival, and we use all the tools and talents that we acquire or are endowed with.

if 10's know how to manipulate other people to their will, i don't blame the 10 at all for figuring the system out. instead, i feel bad for the poor sods who were weak enough to be taken in by the con.


----------



## RobinsonCrusoe (Nov 25, 2009)

android654 said:


> I know that if I was the type of person that every guy ogled and didn't give two shits about who I was I'd either become massively insecure about myself or I wouldn't be a person and just be this monstrous entity that survived merely on my physical appearance and truly believe it to be an accomplishment.


maybe that's because you're not the type of girl guys ogle at.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

RobinsonCrusoe said:


> maybe that's because you're not the type of girl guys ogle at.


Yeah, that makes sense...

I've got this whole penis situation that's really lowering my success with the fellas.

For future reference, just because someone can look at others and get a pretty strong idea of what they're going through doesn't necessarily mean they're going through it as well.


----------



## RobinsonCrusoe (Nov 25, 2009)

android654 said:


> Yeah, that makes sense...
> 
> I've got this whole penis situation that's really lowering my success with the fellas.
> 
> For future reference, just because someone can look at others and get a pretty strong idea of what they're going through doesn't necessarily mean they're going through it as well.


1. oops. :crazy: i actually didn't get it the first time i read it. "what? she has a pe....oh....yea. duh."
2. true true. but we can always generalize and end up making huge asses of ourselves.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

android654 said:


> For future reference, just because someone can look at others and get a pretty strong idea of what they're going through doesn't necessarily mean they're going through it as well.


Exactly. 

And this is the only reason I even display my photos on this forum. If a person tries to point out flaws in the superficial, moronic way of thinking, then people assume that they must not be conventionally attractive, and that they are just jealous and taking this all personal. I prove that isn't the case so they they will actually have to think for once, rather than try to take cheap shots and say that if I don't like how women are objectified, then I must not be good enough to be objectified. Problem is: I am, _and _I am disgusted by the entire game because I see the problems in depth.


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

NatetheGreat said:


> Most perfect 10 women that I know are demanding, controlling, possessive, and think that they are God's gift to the world. I'd never hook up with a perfect 10. Thoughts?


Wouldn't a man - whether a one or a ten, or anything in between - be more of a pain in the ass?



(P.S. This is a joke.)


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

Well, if he's buggering you, then yeah. Men have basic needs (unlike women), and these are: sandwiches, Coors, sex, and T.V.


----------

